# Braves6117's Land Rover Discovery Recap/Install Thread



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is my build recap and new install thread…it will cover my vehicle for all further changes/modifications….Keep in mind that this is my DIY vehicle and really my learning tool lol

After some time with a crazy ground loop/alternator whine, I decided it was time to rip the car up and solve the problem once and for all…

So, realizing the opportunity, I decided to deaden the entire vehicle….Luckily, fredridge here on DIYMA saved my weekend allowing me to pickup some damplifier pro he had for another project as my order was delayed to Monday delivery (thanks very much fredridge!!!!).


So, just to recap here, we have the front doors treated with 2-3 layers Damplifier followed by thick layers of spectrum sludge (stuff gets everywhere, be careful).
This was followed by 1 inch thick acoustic foam with adhesive back. I love this stuff!!! You can find it on Mcmaster.com under product number 5692T494. The description is as follows:

Acoustical Polyurethane Foam Absorber, Adhesive Back, Skinned, 1" Thk, 54"w, 5’l


Front Doors:































Thank god I had already finished those doors quite some time ago….


Thus, this weekend called for the entire rear to be done, including the rear doors and trunk space....Everything didn’t get finished, but I have 50 more sq ft on order for Monday. So, for now, we have the following, notice how the Disco had basically NO factory OEM deadening!!! Ughhh…..






































































As you can see, I still have the entire rear sidewall to go, as well as the necessary acoustic foam addition. I'll be working on it some more during the week as well as my new rear false floor so stay tuned....


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good - BTW it was you with the double din integration thingy for your rover right...?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

looks great so far, glad I could help.

gonna be done by next saturday for the get together?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Looks good - BTW it was you with the double din integration thingy for your rover right...?


Yup...go figure I'm pulling it out though as well haha

I'll keep the fabricated dash however for future possible h/u's.


I will be trying to get to the event this weekend...I should be done, depends on the first week of the semester load...

I'm gunning to be done by Wens, but I might not have my other h/u in time!!!

And as a side note Fred, I totally underestimated my need for Damplifier....your emergency d Pro barely finished my floor! So, in the end, you truly helped me out...it would have been a shame to keep my daily driver trunk torn up all week! ewwwww


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright, so I got a bunch more done over the last two days. Essentially, I now have the vehicle fully deadened. All doors now have at least 2-3 layers SS Damplifier and full sheets of 1 inch closed cell acoustic foam in door and on trim. 

Spectrum sludge filled the 1 inch alternating depressions in the rear passenger footwell area and was then covered by a closed cell foam with 1/32in lead barrier. 

As I progressed to the rear (cargo) of the vehicle, I used SS Damplifier Pro and covered all bare sheet metal as shown above.

With that in mind, I moved on to the rear D pillars of the vehicle, where I used 3 layers of SS Damplifier:






























Once the layers had been laid and properly formed to vehicle shape, I moved on to applying the 1in acoustic foam in all significantly large areas. I couldn’t completely cover car the entire vehicle as the trim still needed to fit properly. I also strategically placed foam on the rear of the the trim pieces to prevent rattles and take up significant air space.












This particular image below shows the rear cargo carpet back in place covering the layers of SS Damplifier Pro. As for stock sound treatment, the 1in mass loaded vinyl/foam under the carpet was about it, and was fairly effective. Additionally, this photo depicts the right rear cargo bin treated with acoustic foam. I didn’t really worry about deadening these pieces as they bolt in place. Thus, preventing and reducing rattles was the main objective regarding trim.












Right REAR cargo bin installed. The wires depicted are the 1/0 AWG power wire and the 2 runs of 2 AWG ground wire. These will run into the false floor shown in the next post.











Right Rear Upper Trim with Acoustic foam treatment installed….I know these pics aren’t exciting, however, I wanted to show the progression….











Left Rear cargo bin, upper bin, and subwoofer installed….


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

With all the trim in place and having completed the sound treatments, I went on to install the new rear false floor….very simple design. Objectives were to support heavy cargo loads as well as an ARB 45qt Freezer/fridge on the right rear.

After the build and paint, I went on to lay down the initial placement and power wire runs…..The wire on the way right is the power to the freezer/fridge, I just tucked it away as a temporary placement  . The upper left depicts the speaker wire, RCA’s, Ai-Net, C701 controller, and remote turn on, all waiting to be run through the tunnels under the support posts.












This pictures depicts where the false floor will not have access unless the screws are removed. Essentially, this is where the ARB freezer/Fridge slide lock will be placed. As you can see, the Alpine h701 will be locked away under there….

The opening, however, is where the floor will be removable via the panel depicted next.































So that’s that. I have to run the wire tomorrow and check functions, but essentially I’m done for now o Der, I need a head unit!). Oh, and the whole deadener/acoustic foam thing??.....worked like a freaking charm, I can’t hear a passing car, and my magnaflow exhaust…BARELY audible (this after not being able to hear rear passengers at loud talking levels!)


Here’s a general car pic as well! Except, the wheels are black now


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

k- great job, looks very well done. Can;t wait to see it in person


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Everything looks pretty stout, nice job! And sweet rover - I wanted one of those for the longest time (still do).


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looking good, how many times did you slice your finger during the damping process? if you say none then i need to hire you to do sound proofing for me


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

hahahahahha

3 fingers in bandages as we speak, one almost needed 2-3 stitches...thats when I switch to gloves. Oh, and 2 bloody knuckles


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright, so I got a bunch more done this week, however, I lost my damn SD card for the camera. So, with that said, I missed photo oppurtunites of the rear swing door "deadening" along with fabrication photos of my tweeters pods.

So, below you'll see my former tweeter pods for the OW1's now manipulated for my Morel Supremo Piccolo's. Even having these guys done before, It was a hell of time removing the old adhesive spray, and I had to fill some cracks caused by the paint remover (ewwww). I also opted for light gray speaker cloth instaed of the factory A-Pillar tan...this looks a 100x better with gray...!

You'll also notice my dash is still pulled, but I'll get to that after the photo's.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now it's on to the dash. I have the Denon head unit on the way, however, it's an ISO DIN mount unit....as you can see, my dash can't support an Iso Din mount, and well, it can barely use a cage. I have seen Denon Z1's use a cage, so this may be my best bet. Below are the current pics of the dash, painted SEM Satin Black with clearcoat. Any idea's on a mounting route I can take??






















Oh, and updated car pic


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Was able to get the Alpine c701 controller installed today,. It fits perfectly in my mid compartment, and can be removed from the install cage for tuning in the driver seat.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Love the a-post (pillars) and the C701. You did a very good job of integrating everything. Looks factory, nice!!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks awesome man. I'm looking forward to the Denon integration. If it's anything like your double din integration it will look top notch. Cool location on the C701.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I've gotta wonder whether you're deadening to stop live panels resonating, or just deadening to deaden... these things weigh the earth already (not as bad as a III though,) and in the case of the III anyway, are very solid vehicles requiring minimal deadening in the boot area... Your experience may differ...

Good install though, especially the pillars.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Big_Valven said:


> I've gotta wonder whether you're deadening to stop live panels resonating, or just deadening to deaden... these things weigh the earth already (not as bad as a III though,) and in the case of the III anyway, are very solid vehicles requiring minimal deadening in the boot area... Your experience may differ...
> 
> Good install though, especially the pillars.


:laugh: Yeah, I know what you mean, they are heavy. Add the bumper, sliders, and skids, and it gets very heavy, close to ~7000pds.

To be honest, I was having a problem with panel vibration when going over rough service trails as well as from having the subwoofer enclosure attached directly to trim. Thus, while I planned to alleviate all vibrations, I thought I might as well add some deadener to alleviate the vibration transferred from the tires to the metal. And oh my did it make a difference, night and day difference. I could probably listen to my radio at level 3 when I needed it at level 8 before.

Here's an idea of the "stock" deadener from factory, 2 12 by 12 in pieces over the wheel wells, and one 12 b 24 sheet over the muffler area..


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

What an awesome truck. I've always liked those except for the back seat (lack of) space. How rare is the yellow paint on the Discovery?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Powers said:


> What an awesome truck. I've always liked those except for the back seat (lack of) space. How rare is the yellow paint on the Discovery?


Yeah, people often don't realize it's a "smaller" one of the SUV's, about 6inches in legth and wideth from the new ford explorer. However, the height makes up for it in cabin. The yellow paint one's were XD models and I believe, camel trophy editions. I don't fancy them however lol


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

As an update for temporary purposes, I have chosen a different path for processing. I pulled the h701/c701 and will be going with the Zapco DSP6. A big reason for the swtich involved the Denon head unit and it's 8 volt balnced outputs. Since the zapco accepts a balanced input via min din/ps2 plug, I went ahead and orderered 2 custom cables that will allow me to use them. The pin guide is as below. Thus, I will now be balanced all the way to the rear with signal.











Denon did at one point make this very cable, product number AK-192, however, you can't find it anywhere, and even if you did, I would guarantee for it to be overseas.

Here's a pic:











Once the items arrive, I'll throw up some pics


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

In the meantime, a new toy did arrive today. Can you believe I found this locally on craigslist!!! 

Anyways, I went ahead and pulled the Peerless 6.5 SLS out today in preperation for their bigger brother the 8" SLS. I have no idea how I'll fit them but I'm going to try.

Thus, the plan is to bridge this Audison VRx4.300.2 to them both. While they won't see 350watts RMS since their 8 Ohm, it should be plenty of juice!
















































Now I have two of these bad boys powering the front stage.\

Here are some specs:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> Nice install.
> 
> I'm jealous of your synthetic winch line and fairlead.



Haha thanks. Unfortunately, with school, I haven't been able to get the truck on the trail :mean::mean:


Also as an update, and potential info for those running Japanese head units, I went and sourced the best FM band expander I could (as in reception quality=lack of interference).

All sources led to Domino Electrics located in New Zealand. They are regarded as the best "SQ" band expander for radio's (what, SQ and radio in the same sentence)! I know, I know, your going to listen to the radio???Well, there's a morning show on the way to school I enjoy 

Anyways, they were very easy to work with, and I got three specifically suited for Los Angeles area. 1 for backup and one to sell (I mean, I did have them shipped from New Zealand!)


Check it:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

It rained all day, along with being foggy, so I was regulated indoors. Thus, I finished the new amplifier layout in the false floor. However, the only visible portions will be the Audison's. The space above the alpine is where the Zapco DSP6 will go and the bulges by the D-blocks are the in Line fuses for each amp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was actually looking at the same FM expander. good choice. everything i read pointed to that being one of the best bets.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

braves6117 said:


>


Man that PDX looks tiny!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's what she said.

/immature


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Man that PDX looks tiny!





bikinpunk said:


> that's what she said.
> 
> /immature



HAHA

It is quite small. For space reasons, I now need it for sub duty


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> that's what she said.


I WAS IN THE POOL!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Shrinkage!

"It shrinks?"

OHH, no! 


/'Seinfeld'


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Man that PDX looks tiny!


DBL VRX DROOL....


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

A couple new toys arrived today.


First up, the custom cables arrived today. I ended up getting 2, one as backup or even use, both 20ft in length to fit in any install.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

are you going into a dsp6?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> are you going into a dsp6?


Yes sir. In fact, I had to trim 3mm from the surround on the symbalink to fit into the circular compliance of the inputs. You can tell in the photo as it appears a bit more "grey" where I trimmed. I've cleaned it up to "new status" since with a hot knife


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Dude I think your install looks pimp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> Yes sir. In fact, I had to trim 3mm from the surround on the symbalink to fit into the circular compliance of the inputs. You can tell in the photo as it appears a bit more "grey" where I trimmed. I've cleaned it up to "new status" since with a hot knife


very nice. I suggested the same to someone about a week ago. Now I can point them in your direction for that cable.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> Dude I think your install looks pimp.


Thanks. I can't wait for a car with a trunk however lolol



bikinpunk said:


> very nice. I suggested the same to someone about a week ago. Now I can point them in your direction for that cable.



Just make sure the symbalink end is a "smaller" connector. I'll have to throw in a photo of the one's used by zapco .


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Also, an update, I was able to source the Denon CD Changer that was designed to work with the Denon DCT-Z1, the Denon DCH-470.

The hardest part of locating the unit was regarding the signal cable and wiring harness. A replacement cable is available, however, at $130.00 purchase price, eek!

Here's a little taste of the unit until it arrives. It will fit nicely under my passenger seat where my former 6 disc OEM changer was.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Braves... a few questions:

1.) what is the name of the company who custom built your cable? I need some XLR-to-RCA's made soon & I simply don't have time... & I plan on looking strongly @ the Zapco DSP-8 in the future...

2.) on the FM expander: which unit did you go with? How much are you selling the spare for?

3.) When's the HU arriving? LOL

Nice work so far...

Rob


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> I WAS IN THE POOL!


hahah


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> Dude I think your install looks pimp.





TXwrxWagon said:


> Hey Braves... a few questions:
> 
> 1.) what is the name of the company who custom built your cable? I need some XLR-to-RCA's made soon & I simply don't have time... & I plan on looking strongly @ the Zapco DSP-8 in the future...
> 
> ...


Pacific Cable's in Washington were the fella's that provided me my custom cables. They did a great job, and had them out same day. Call them up and speak to Dave, and he'll take care of you.

Regarding the FM expander, I went with the 16.1 MHz unit. If you can provide me your local station list, I can actually tell you what stations you'll get with what unit. Either way, since it is an expander, you may lose the ability to listen to stations at the end of each spectrum. More then likely, I sell the unit for $20 + shipping USPS...but first, I want to see them first hand 

As for the head unit, it's sitting at LAX going through customs at the moment. Whenever the release it, it will be delivered the next day. Keep your finger's crossed all is well!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I can't believe it, but my FM Band Expanders arrived from New Zealand today before my head unit, which is still being held for clearance at customs :mean::mean::mean:

But, despite that fact, boy I'm happy with the Band expanders. I never realized how small the unit was! And here I was worried where I was going to place it behind the dash....psshhh


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Victory!!!!
*



> Status: Inbound Out of Customs
> 
> Your item cleared United States Customs at 3:45 AM on January 27, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Peerless SLS's ( 830667 ) arrived the other day, thought I throw up some quick shots before the installation.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm still kind of jealous you got the headunit! lol

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

OK Folks.....

This head unit is astonishing....I have never seen a car stereo so slick, so pretty, so clean...i

Here are the words quote per quote from the gentleman that sold her:



> Man that Denon was more than likely the best I will ever hear, oh well better to have tasted once than to have never tasted I guess ...it's like saying goodbye to a new lover that you met whilst on vacation overseas, brings a tear to my eyes. I'll get over her



Pictures do not do this unit justice. I am 100% positive, that had the gentleman selling this head unit, had a professional photographer take proper photos, he would have received all of his asking price. I have no idea how I was able to get this unit. 


The pics below are just a taste, and in no way give this unit justice. There is not a scratch on it, not even the chasis. I can only pinpoint a nick where the mounting screw inserts. All other apparent "scratch" or "knick" like things are purely dust particles. I WILL get better photos!




















































Here's the best stock photo I can find. The unit is in as good to better condition then this pic:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

someone screwed up and made the chassis on that thing out of copper....then they forgot the chrome on the front...I can't imagine it would sound good with no chrome.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Did I help buy this?

Nice equipment.


----------



## sheaunien (Feb 16, 2006)

nice face on the headunit, very different from the regular silver face.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Did I help buy this?
> 
> Nice equipment.


lolol sort of...it was quite some help for the DSP6 




sheaunien said:


> nice face on the headunit, very different from the regular silver face.




That was a big, if not one of the top two, reasons for purchase


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

nice head!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got this in the other week, but forgot to snap some pics!


Zapco DSP6....


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

knockout sexy gear


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was also able to get one of the peerless woofers in today.

It was a real ***** getting this driver in. I had to dremel, sand, bolt, and almost cut my ****ing thumb off!

But, it was totally worth it when I rolled my window down, and the driver JUST fit!!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

And just for the hell of it, some better Denon porn!!!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> knockout sexy gear


hahahaha

I think my install is moving from SQ orientation, to the sexiest gear orientation.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Also thought this was a good time for a picture compare and contrast of the *Peerless 830946 SLS 6.5" Woofer vs the Peerless SLS Series 8" Coated paper cone woofer*


The crap you see on the 6.5 is simply damplifier and NHMC residue...


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

braves6117 said:


> And just for the hell of it, some better Denon porn!!!


fapfapfapfapfapfap!!!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jesus, that Denon is hot garbage!! Same with that Zappy! Anyone want to trade a W200, H701, and C701 for a DSP6??  You'll have to post your results once you have that head/processor installed. And you're over in So Cal... I may have to drive over and give that a listen, and let you hear my new 8NDL51s.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> Jesus, that Denon is hot garbage!! Same with that Zappy! Anyone want to trade a W200, H701, and C701 for a DSP6??  You'll have to post your results once you have that head/processor installed. And you're over in So Cal... I may have to drive over and give that a listen, and let you hear my new 8NDL51s.


haha...I'm a bit afraid of the results.

It's not like I can really source the potential in better sound as I'll have traded out a processor, head unit, amplifier, and mid woofers.

In fact, I'm really excited to hear a head unit other then an alpine. I've run an alpine head unit from day one. Even my stock car head unit was made by alpine!!! :laugh:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, as some my have seen via the general mobile audio section, I had my balanced cable made incorrectly. I have since contacte Robert at Zapco and have corrected the wiring diagram for future reference below. I'll attempt to fix them myself, but I'm not skilled in that arena.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Denon DCH-470 arrived today with original data cable and wiring harness!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I accomplished a lot over the last few days including new RCA install, head unit install, and firing up the DSP6.

But before I go on, I have to take back what I said about pacific cables....

While I did send them the incorrect diagram for the balanced cable, they still produced the cable's incorrectly. I opened each to resolder the connections correctly (using new mini din 6 pin male connectors of course) and realized they screwed up 2 of the 4 pins from the diagram I sent on one, and reversed the other entirely (not one pin matched diagram).

Either way, I fixed them successfully and plugged her in.

Here's some dash pics. It's raining like crazy outside, so the lighting is off, and I couldn't clean the dash at all.





























I fabricated the mounts as my car doesn't accept a DIN mounting style and it worked great.

In terms of a trim ring, I ordered 4 different versions online, and will see what matches the best. It should actually yield a perfect fit once installed, and look pretty clean as well.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

In terms of sound, the clarity and reproduction is crazy better then my previous setup. 

In fact, the sound right out of plug and play has surpassed my former tuned system.

Additionally, I have neither powered the subwoofer nor tuned anything!


The most noticable change not regarding sound is the unit's CD player. It is extremely picky. Some CD-R's will work, other's won't. Some albums will work, other's won't.

And if you have a scratch, forgedaboutit!!!!! It will either skip the track, or spit that sucker right out as if to say, "Don't feed me what you can't take care of !!!!"


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd really like to try a Denon/DSP6 combo here in the near future. I'll have to see how industrious I feel trying to hunt all that stuff down. What was the reason you needed a cable made? I thought the Denons had the Symbilink? Sorry- too lazy to read back through the thread.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> I'd really like to try a Denon/DSP6 combo here in the near future. I'll have to see how industrious I feel trying to hunt all that stuff down. What was the reason you needed a cable made? I thought the Denons had the Symbilink? Sorry- too lazy to read back through the thread.



The cable was made so I could use the 8volt balanced outputs on the Denon and directly connect into the DSP6.

Their is an alternative however. You can use the 4 volt RCA Outputs and run them into the Zapco SLB-T line driver, and then have a symbalink cable from that unit into the DSP6. That would be a balanced line as well.

However, between sourcing that Zapco unit and price of a symbalink cable, having the cable made is way cheaper.

In fact, I could make you one. Each end is about $1.50 and then the calbe is real cheap per foot. Only extra cost is solder.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Symb*i*Link

This ain't Lion King!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Symb*i*Link
> 
> This ain't Lion King!


Hahahah :laugh:

My bad.

Can you feel the love tonight?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's where I was confused... what interface is the balanced output on the Denon? Is it something proprietary? I thought it was a direct connection from Denon to Zapco without any conversion.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> That's where I was confused... what interface is the balanced output on the Denon? Is it something proprietary? I thought it was a direct connection from Denon to Zapco without any conversion.



Nope. I think you may be confusing the denon with a denford unit...maybe...

The denford unit's had their balanced ouput via the mini din 6 pin output (same as a symbilink). However, the denon unit's have their balanced ouput's via an RJ45 output. Thus, you need a cable with a male shielded RJ45 to a male 6 pin mini din.

Here's a pic of the denon balanced outputs:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

As an update, I'll be pulling out the Peerless 8in SLS drivers.

Their response in my car sucks dramatically. There just isn't enough airspace, and the install is by far way off optimal. I thought they may just work but they don't 

Anyways, I'll be going back to a 7in mid, and have been eyeing my former seas excel w18nx's. However funds are really tight at the moment, so it may be awhile.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Went ahead and sold the peerless and hybrid audio L4's....

I also made my new mid selection, the Morel MDM55.

After much research and debate, along with great advice from the forum (particularly MiniVanMan), these were determined to be a great choice for SQ as well as their mating ability with my supremo Piccolo's.

Can't wait to hear them!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a LOT to learn in car audio. Just reading about your dissatisfaction for the Peerless setup makes me wonder exactly how you determined this....by ear...by computer readings...what?

I have terrible hearing, but I think I will have a great system (potentially) and I worry that I will not be able to take it to the next level above a standard "throw it in" install....jus tbecause of my limitations. I do have a local connection to assist me with tweaking. But when I read your opinions...and stare at some of the graphs and charts...I get lost.

It takes time....and I have patience...so one day!

Thanks for the opinions. I look forward to more.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I have a LOT to learn in car audio. Just reading about your dissatisfaction for the Peerless setup makes me wonder exactly how you determined this....by ear...by computer readings...what?
> 
> I have terrible hearing, but I think I will have a great system (potentially) and I worry that I will not be able to take it to the next level above a standard "throw it in" install....jus tbecause of my limitations. I do have a local connection to assist me with tweaking. But when I read your opinions...and stare at some of the graphs and charts...I get lost.
> 
> ...


Then again one setup can sound great in one vehicle and awful in another. Unfortunately it's about trying different things. I say unfortunate but if this is a hobby to you trying diffrerent things is awesome to me and I learn more the more I try things. 

A system I had in my truck sounded great....in my truck. Carried everything over to my Accord and it just didn't sound the same. 

Everything looks like it's coming together tho braves. Can't wait to see your findings on the MDM55


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I have a LOT to learn in car audio. Just reading about your dissatisfaction for the Peerless setup makes me wonder exactly how you determined this....by ear...by computer readings...what?


It was purely by ear, you could tell the woofer's were being suffocated. It was really no big deal as those door panels were being replaced. But, you live and learn 

Additionally, my car dynamics suck. Any imperfection regarding install will be highlighted, so I have to take the utmost care in tht area, something which is often overlooked.



RMAT said:


> Then again one setup can sound great in one vehicle and awful in another. Unfortunately it's about trying different things. I say unfortunate but if this is a hobby to you trying diffrerent things is awesome to me and I learn more the more I try things.
> 
> A system I had in my truck sounded great....in my truck. Carried everything over to my Accord and it just didn't sound the same.
> 
> Everything looks like it's coming together tho braves. Can't wait to see your findings on the MDM55


Well, their won't be any findings on the morel mids....they are .23in to big in depth! I measured three times before decided to go with them, so I'm not sure how I went wrong. 

Now, I could fit them with some door fabrication and what not, BUT my goal with this new install was stealth. I wanted the setup to look entirely OEM, and since the door panels are new, I don't want to cut them and install a bulky grill over it. Thus, I may keep these for personal use unless someone wants them.

Oh well, I got a great deal (reallllly good) on a set of local Dynaudio MD140/2's. And since they have integrated speaker grill's, they'll look amazing for my OEM look priority. I'll also compare them against the highly regard Dayton 52 mid as well  Then, I'll have my setup.

Heres a shot of the new panels. A little dirt, but easily cleanable since their waterproof G4 panels.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Were getting close fellas!

I present the well known Dynaudio MD140/2 mids!

Here are some driver shots followed by where the mid will be on the door. The pair will be firing at one another, 30 degrees off axis. The driver side mid for the passenger will suffer some from the steering wheel but oh well lol

Just need to get some black security screws for mounting. I already tested them and soldered a foot of pigtail for connection.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Additionally, I sourced a Brand New in box Denon DCH-470. I have no idea how this remained BNIB, especially given the head units it was designed for. When I received it, it had the original seal intact! Unreal.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait for the review of the dyn's


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

RMAT said:


> Nice! Can't wait for the review of the dyn's


Ditto...it was great seeing them at my doorstep just after a math midterm.

And since I still have those Morel MDM55 mids, I may just throw them in to compare.


Should be a good, hard work weekend. I haven't fired up the system for over 2 months now.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I also made my first ever system diagram.....this is a first draft as I was unable to label wiring and graph power wire.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Seeing all that in a diagram makes...yeah...makes me hate you a little. j/k.


Very impressed! Should sound amazing. Pretty much a dream setup for me at least. Congrats! Seems very....what's the word...uhhh....eclectic. :laugh:


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice diagram. Not sure what software you are using but you can "mask" out the white around all the speakers with very little effort.

Here is an example (not that you need one):

Before:










After









Keep on rocking!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

No, I did need one. How did you do that?

I used Microsoft powerpoint for my diagram.


----------



## streaky (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Braves.

I'm about to start a fit on my Series I Discovery 3 Door and would like to see more info on your subwoofer instalation.
I'll be using the components that I have already available and want to use a Rockford Rosgate 12" sub in the same location as yours. In fact I want to use two 12" subs...one on each side of the car in the rear side bins.
Looking at what you've done I can't help thinking that the mounting depth of your sub is not as deep as you'd like....I am I right in my accessment or is it working just fine?

I wish Disco II front door cards fitted the Discovery I. I don't have any where near the space available for speakers in teh front!

Thanks in advance.

Regards.

Streaky.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> No, I did need one. How did you do that?
> 
> I used Microsoft powerpoint for my diagram.


Most people use Adobe PhotoShop. There are many version of that software. I am an old school Corel fan. I used the latest version of CorelDRAW and Corel Photopaint (competitor for photoshop) called "X4". It is cheap and VERY powerful. X4 includes several other software programs, but most importantly DRAW and PAINT.

I used PhotoPaint to edit all my photos. I will edit a photo of any device such as the Bit One. Then I will import those photos into CorelDRAW (any page layout program will do) and then I assemble the pieces on the page and draw in the necessary connector lines and add text and maybe some color. 

I export it out as a JPG to photobucket. Then link here.

The trick I used above to get the Bit One to look like it is sitting on the forum website background (the blue background) is that I masked out the background from the processor, then erased it. Paint has the ability to "sample" or extract a color from anywhere on your computer so I "sampled" the forum background color and then I "filled" or painted the background of the Bit One with that blue color. When I post it here....it appears to be floating on the page.

It is also how I did the fancy masking around the Porsche in my sig.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I wanted to add:

When masking your photos, you do not have to erase the background. The background will become transparent. Someone who uses Photoshop can comment, but that is also called using an "Alpha Channel" in that program.

Once you create the mask of your speakers, and you place it over a fancy background you will only see the speaker, not the junk on the background around your speaker.

I only use the trick of filling the Bit One with a blue background, because JPG format photos will not allow transparent masks and therefore any given background will still show up here. In your diagram, you just make the mask, do the layout and then save the entire thing as a JPG before posting here. Since the outline of your diagram is square, you dont need masking of the overall diagram image.

I wanted the Bit One to float on the screen here....so I substitute the background junk with blue paint with the identical color as the forum background. It was a sneaky trick!  Right click my Bit One image and then click on "view image" and you will see the actual image I uploaded.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

streaky said:


> Hi Braves.
> 
> I'm about to start a fit on my Series I Discovery 3 Door and would like to see more info on your subwoofer instalation.
> I'll be using the components that I have already available and want to use a Rockford Rosgate 12" sub in the same location as yours. In fact I want to use two 12" subs...one on each side of the car in the rear side bins.
> ...


Your assessment regarding the depth is somewhat correct. I basically wanted the enclosure to only protrude from the stock interior trim 3 or 4 inches since I do load lots of cargo. Thus, I was limited to a 1 cubic ft sealed enclosure as opposed to a 1.5 cubic ft sealed enclosure. However, the output is excellent and while the response could be better in a different location (i.e. firing the sub to the rear of the vehicle), that would just eat up my cargo space.

If I had to do it over again, I would increase the size of the enclosure towards the ceiling about 4 more inches. While it would be a tad bit above the interior trim line, I would gain more enclosure volume, and possible, better output.

You should be fine installing a sub in place of the cargo bin, in fact, it would be quite cool to have one on each side firing towards one another. Just remember that the rear of the cargo bin trim can not support bolts in which you need to hold the enclosure in place. Make sure to install a strong bracket behind the trim, and bolt through that and the plastic. Then secure the cargo bin and enclosure to the vehicle as best as possible, or you will have rattles to fix later. Also, unless your using fiberglass, you’ll need to have a small support under the enclosure in the free air space should there be any. Simply stuffing foam under or jamming part of a 2 x 4 piece of wood will work since it won’t show whatsoever if done right 

Good luck, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevin, thanks very much for those tips. I had no idea how you were able to make your pics seemingly float, it looks great. In fact, it looks stellar.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

As a build update, I'm expecting speaker delivery Wenesday and Thursday. Then I'll proceed to test and choose which drivers I'll use, either the B&C 6NDL38's or the Usher 8945P.

You can find reasons for those driver selections among other valuable tips in this thread.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Additionally, I was able to source (2) Audison ACB-1 Modules that will allow both my Audsion VRx amplifiers to function as class A amplifiers.

Because these modules only work on the A channels, I'll have to wire my tweeters to one VRx A channel and the mids on the other VRx A Channel. 

I'll then bridge each amplifiers B Channel to each woofer, and gain the extra 30 watts doing so as opposed to bridging both channels on one amp. Make sense? 

Here is the info regarding the module/Audison ACB-1 Extension.












And here is a link to the PDF file:


----------



## streaky (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for your comments Braves.

I'll be back in a few weeks with updates. 
I also carry a huge ammount of gear in the back of the Disco and am not so worried about show winning looks. 
The 3 RockFord Amps will be situated under my slide mounted Engal Fridge and the subs will be enclosed in purpose built cabinets as suggested earlier.
On the inside of the rear panel of the Series I Disco there is a box section channel that runs the entire length of the rear panel. This is very well suited for mounting stuff via threaded rivets. I currently have three denon amps suspended from it so I have no need to mount things on the trim panels which would never take the weight.

I'll keep you posted...probably in a new thread to avoid confusion on the two Land Rovers.


Regards.

S.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

streaky said:


> Thanks for your comments Braves.
> 
> I'll be back in a few weeks with updates.
> I also carry a huge ammount of gear in the back of the Disco and am not so worried about show winning looks.
> ...


Excellent, I would love to see a fellow rover install. It's so funny you mention your Engel fridge. The whole reason I could not have 2 subwoofers, one in each cargo bin was due to my ARB fridge being mounted right next to the passenger cargo bin. Also, that cargo bin houses my winch straps, remotes, snatch block, jumper cables, ect....

Go Discos!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

So, I found out why my inital shipment from B&C speakers wasn't recovered.

GET THIS, my driver delivered the package to my next door neighbor thinking it was my address (label was 100% correct). He was dispacthed the next day to recover the parcel, and the neighbor denied receiving a package!!! 

UNBELIEVABLE, what a total douchebag!!!!

Anyways, the guys at Pro Sound Service took great care of me dispatching a new set that day, and then of course filing with UPS. 

I guess part of the reason the neighbor stole the package other then being an ******* is how the packaging states 7x "Made in Italy" as well as B&C speakers badged on each side.

Anyways, here are some prelim pics. Hopefully I'll be able to test them tomorrow


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

in regards to your douchebag of a neighbor....what goes around , comes around.....

those speakers are gorgeous!!


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm practically peeing myself in anticipation of your first review.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I have those same B&C sitting in a room up stairs still BNIB......and also a pair of Ushers that may replace them......
Looking foward to your review on them.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

It may be a little BS, but I would go over to the neighbor, let him know (as an act of kindness, of course) that the "missing" speakers were yours, and that it sucks they are missing, but you just heard from UPS that they have "finally" found out where the driver dropped them off, and that they will be mailing "whoever" has them a bill for the total cost, and triple whatver the amount is.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> It may be a little BS, but I would go over to the neighbor, let him know (as an act of kindness, of course) that the "missing" speakers were yours, and that it sucks they are missing, but you just heard from UPS that they have "finally" found out where the driver dropped them off, and that they will be mailing "whoever" has them a bill for the total cost, and triple whatver the amount is.


I would just walk over and say " Hey man I have been expecting a packe from UPS....have you seen it?"


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice choice of equipment and install, waiting to hear your thoughts of the sound quality of the system when finalized.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, regarding the neighbor, I did check with both sides when I saw tracking update as delivered....one side being good, the other being the receiver and bad.

There's a much longer history with the neighbor then what I would like to share (crazy lady ect...), but she always has house boys for work everyday as well as 2 female housekeepers...they could have easily taken it as well.

I let it slide as soon as the guys at pro sound service took extremely good care of me.

Anyways, back to install....


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was able to prep the door skins yesterday, and effectively seal and treat the baffle. I killed a dremel cutting out the metal insert, and broke 2 drill bits...eek.

I also mounted the speaker. The hole will be covered with an OEM speaker grill...

I'm starting the next door as we speak...


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Didn't this install begin with your significant other posting here about this? What happened there?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes your correct. She purchased my very first round of stuff just about last year.

It must have worked because she is still here 

But, the consequences have been greater in terms of time and expenditure lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

braves6117 said:


> But, the consequences have been greater in terms of time and expenditure lol


That happens when you drive as fast as you can at a money-pit with no brakes 

Look at it this way, she mashed the gas! so any blame can technically be put on her :devil:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh man, she regrets every bit of it...dead serious.

She gets pissed at every package that arrives at the door step....all I do is give her a hug and say thanks


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow!! Looks great. Now forget the attention to detail bull **** and get that other one in there so we can get a review. 

If you could do me a personal favor, play the B&Cs extended range. In other words try them without a low pass on the high end and give me a subjective opinion on how they do. 

I don't know of anybody that's used them in a 2-way configuration and I think this years project in the wife's car could be a set of these with some Seas Lotus RT27Fs. 

So, just a quick test with initial subjective impressions of top end output and clarity would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

MiniVanMan said:


> Wow!! Looks great. Now forget the attention to detail bull **** and get that other one in there so we can get a review.
> 
> If you could do me a personal favor, play the B&Cs extended range. In other words try them without a low pass on the high end and give me a subjective opinion on how they do.
> 
> ...


Word.

MVM,

Are you trying to determine the natural roll-off?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> Wow!! Looks great. Now forget the attention to detail bull **** and get that other one in there so we can get a review.
> 
> If you could do me a personal favor, play the B&Cs extended range. In other words try them without a low pass on the high end and give me a subjective opinion on how they do.
> 
> ...


Ok....I threw in the B&C 6NDL38's and played some mono pink noise. I left the low pass off and high passed at 80 with a 12db slope....keep in mind. this is the first sound they heard and I haven't done a thing but put the door skins back on. The mic was placed over the middle console (elbow rest for right driver arm, passenger left arm) just at chin level.

Here's what the RTA says:




















Ok, back to work! I'll have everything you asked for soon enough, I can see the light!!


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Word.
> 
> MVM,
> 
> Are you trying to determine the natural roll-off?


Yeppers 

Oh, and if you could Braves, take the measurement from the head position in the driver's seat. 

Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

HOLY **** HOLY **** HOLY ****....Tears almost came to my eyes tonight, it sounds that good!!!


I haven't done anything...I had goosebumps from clarity!

Can't wait to get back in the car.

And no problem MVM, I'll do that tomorrow. Just double check that the RTA settings are correct on that image for measurement!!


SOOOOOO HAPPPPPPPYYYYY  , I'm celebrating! Time to get smashed!


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Very, very cool. 

When you do your measurements, do a left side vs right side test as well. 

I know what to expect, but I'd like to see how much of a difference I could expect with these. 

I'd really like to know how they'd fare in a 2-way configuration.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> Very, very cool.
> 
> When you do your measurements, do a left side vs right side test as well.
> 
> ...



Sure, no problem. 

I wasn't able to get anything done today, especially having spent yesterday getting it done. I'll also see how it sounds by going two way,turning the mids off and adjusting crossovers.

Here's my little camping chair RTA setup lol :laugh:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I received my two Audison ACB1 A class boosters as well. Can you believe some dude in the midwest had these in storage and didn't even know what they did!!! BNIB too, just a little box tear from storage.

I was originally going to use them for the tweets and mids, but I'm thinking why not the woofers as they demand the most power right? I don't know class a amps have an effect on drivers, so maybe some research will turn up some answers. 

Either way, between the deal I got and rarity of these, it was worth it.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Do you take your measurements with the rear hatch door open or closed...? 

Thanks for a great thread... hope to see you at one of the get-together events or comps.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol....All measurements are taken with the rear hatch closed, and engine off. However, the one above, I did have the engine on since I just threw it in literally.

Only problem is my battery. I can only get away with 8-10 minutes play time before the deep cycle odyssey drops voltage. I need one of those car battery charger thingy's


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

As a side note, if you sent me a PM, please be patient. I've been a little tide up this last couple days and will be this week as well.

Here's a quick look at each woofer pink noise test, driver seat, no low pass, 80hz high pass at 12 db slope.

*Passenger Woofer:*











*Driver Side Woofer:*












Both Together:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know whats going on between 100 and 200hz, looks a bit funky....


And the passenger side, 100- to 400 wtf....

I did use a new test tone for pink noise...I may need to switch it out and make sure its mono?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Also, here a view of mid placement....




















A look at the Audison Combo...still need to clean it up.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

braves6117 said:


> I don't know whats going on between 100 and 200hz, looks a bit funky....
> 
> 
> And the passenger side, 100- to 400 wtf....
> ...


That's actually pretty typical. I've seen a lot of cars with huge dips around 200 hz. Could be a number of things. Try to EQ it out first.

Also, thanks a bunch for the graphs. They help a lot. They're pretty much behaving as predicted. The driver's side is rolling off a lot faster. That's an effect of the steeper off-axis angle of the driver side position as opposed to the passenger side. 

Together they sum pretty nicely, but crossing over to a tweeter, 2k or above, you can expect quite a bit of right side bias in the midrange.

1khz looks like the highest you'd want to cross them.

Have you tried the 8945Ps yet?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> That's actually pretty typical. I've seen a lot of cars with huge dips around 200 hz. Could be a number of things. Try to EQ it out first.
> 
> Also, thanks a bunch for the graphs. They help a lot. They're pretty much behaving as predicted. The driver's side is rolling off a lot faster. That's an effect of the steeper off-axis angle of the driver side position as opposed to the passenger side.
> 
> ...



Interesting, I was crossing right at 1k as well.

I haven't tried the Usher drivers yet. Would you suggest I give them an install and RTA (as well as subjective analysis)? Possibly even before EQ of the B&C Drivers? 

Either way, I'll be doing a review, and I do have the Ushers sitting right here. Their magnet size alone makes me want to try them........

I've been researching our 3 way tower topic as well, and the loser will more then likely be used in that design (that will be my next project in fact, I haven't forgotton about it!)


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

just subscribing to see how it all turns out. I have the zapco DC amps on the way, and run the Dynaudio system 340 which includes the same mids. I am looking for a better head unit and have been intrigued by the possibility of going balanced out of a denon to the zapcos. 

I would appreciate any impressions about setting up the zapco processor as I will be tackling that myself in the next week or two.

One thought on a comment about the 8's that you installed then removed. I noticed in my Ridgeline that the system is out of phase until time alignment (currently from my head unit) is applied. I double checked absolute electrical phase and everything was correct. But actual acoustic phase was way out of whack. I think it is track 3 on the IASCA disc, without time alignment the listening results were exact opposite. After time alignment, it got more focused, but I am still not getting the image as focused as I would like. Waiting to receive the DC amps before I tune any more. Just curious if you tried any processing during your listening test?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

rockinridgeline said:


> I would appreciate any impressions about setting up the zapco processor as I will be tackling that myself in the next week or two.
> 
> Waiting to receive the DC amps before I tune any more. Just curious if you tried any processing during your listening test?


In regards to the 8's and the listening test, no processing was used. I simply threw in a frequency sweep cd, and could tell that the installation just sufocated the crap out of them. Honestly, I had nothing to lose attemting to get them in thier, but since my car only has door panels to work with, it just won't work. Additionally, my fabricated support was not up to even par at my work level :laugh:

Setting up the processor was so easy. I mean, I initially had problems understanding output sensitivity and the necessary settings, but after a day it was smooth as ice. I've grown to love the processor really, with my only annoyance being entering a password. But that serves to protect users that could srew things up and even possibly blow a mid or tweet.

Also, I would make sure you go balanced into the unit. I mean, there are plenty of people using rca's into the unit noise free, but why have a chance for noise issue from a signal run from the front of the vehicle to the rear when you can eliminate it?? That is, unless your processor will be mounted near the head unit or under a seat. For me, simply using a line driver would suffice, or optimally, finding a source with balnaced outputs such as a denon.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went ahead and took out the driver door to remove the B&C 6NDL38 Woofer to replace with the Usher 8945P Woofer.

I had extensive listening the past week with the B&C's as well as processing and RTA response graphs. So it was time to compare the two for my personal tastes as well as to see where one would yield better results for my particular vehicle. 

Here we have the rear of my steel insert door skin. The first picture illustrates the B&C magnent and the next illustrates the Usher woofer.


*B&C 6NDL38 Woofer*











*Usher 8945P Woofer*












Man, isn't that the ugliest color for foam! Urine I tell you, Urine! I could send a sample to crayola for a Urine crayon.



Next we have a comparison of install. Each was placed on a half inch treated MDF baffle which is bolted throufh the steel and foam skin in 4 places. Next, the B&C had 4 wood screws to mount to the baffle while the Usher had 6 available mounts, which it needed. _Remember, the usher driver weighs 6 pounds while the B&C weighs 2.65 pounds._


*B&C 6NDL38 Woofer*





















*Usher 8945P Woofer*































I already have my decision made, and how and where each driver excelled. I'll get to these results tonight so stay tuned.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

braves6117 said:


> I went ahead and took out the driver door to remove the B&C 6NDL38 Woofer to replace with the Usher 8945P Woofer.
> 
> I had extensive listening the past week with the B&C's as well as processing and RTA response graphs. So it was time to compare the two for my personal tastes as well as to see where one would yield better results for my particular vehicle.
> 
> ...


also ,take a minute and clip those "ginsu" toe-nails....:laugh:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

double post


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> I went ahead and took out the driver door to remove the B&C 6NDL38 Woofer to replace with the Usher 8945P Woofer.
> 
> I had extensive listening the past week with the B&C's as well as processing and RTA response graphs. So it was time to compare the two for my personal tastes as well as to see where one would yield better results for my particular vehicle.
> 
> ...



hahaha ^^^^



Anyways, I forgot to mention how I'm running the subwoofer with all channels on the zapco occupied with the front stage. I would love some feedback as I think this is ok as a sort of a sub volume control...

At the moment, I have the Zapco receiving its balanced signal from the Rear Balanced ouput on the Denon. So, for the sub, I am using the front RCA outputs on the denon into the the PDX amp. There, the signal is crossed at ~80 Hz.

So, I threw the Denon volume to the point where it isn't clipping and is loud as possible, and adjusted my PDX sub gain so the output of the sub was just as high.

So, when I want no subwoofer, I have the fader on the Denon to rear only (+15), and when I want the sub louder, I simply adjust the fader to the "front" to say +10 or +5 until the sub reaches a volume I like....

Is that ok in SQ terms? It seems to work well, but even if its a stupid question, I still should just double check.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

braves6117 said:


> hahaha ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a pretty clever solution. Minus not having T/A, or EQ on the sub, there should be no problem running it that way.


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

As noted above, I did a driver versus driver test the other day leading me to my choice for car install. I will start by saying that in no way was this an objective test. My testing method outlined below will illustrate this, as well as my conclusions that follow.

Each driver was door mounted and installed in their actual listening position (pictures illustrate this in my previous posts).

My first test involved a simple frequency sweep from 50hz to 2500hz at a moderate loud level, no EQ. I simply played a tone, changed volume levels, and listened.

For the low range, being 50 to 100 Hz, the usher driver dominated. It easily attained 65 to 100 HZ at even an incredibly loud level, one I would not normally drive this speaker. I feared turning it up more…. However, from 100 to ~400 hz, the B&C driver did extremely well and ultimately, I feel, outdid the Usher in response being unchanged (sounding the same) as volume changed up and down. It gets a bit foggy through 800 with no clear “winner”, but after 1000, the usher took off. That said, the B&C driver didn’t do bad by any means. However, 1200 would be my max crossover pt for the B&C. REMEMBER, this was simply a pink noise test. I mean, how much can this tell me lolol

I then moved from straight frequency sweeps to my Focal Audio Tools Disc in which I played bass tracks as well as different low frequency instruments.

Talk about Impact, that B&C woofer had it. Almost like a slap to my face, that driver responded great to kick drums. In fact, the bass guitar was even more incredible. That said, the Usher driver once again proved its worth digging deep, and ultimately, swayed me further with its greattttt low end. I felt at times I had an 8 in woofer up front. (keep in mind my test was using one driver, not a pair at a time).

As I continued playing tracks only through the woofers, I realized the ultimate potential of the Usher in 2 way setup in comparison with the B&C. However, the impact would instantly remind me that I’m not going to a two way, and I would like B&C woofer more and more.

I then moved from individual driver test to integration in the system. I played each woofer at a 1000 HZ crossover, -12db slope, with the mids and tweets. BAM, and there was the needed test!!

When I referred to my reference Audionutz discs, as well as some tracks particular to my taste, the Usher drivers really shined. Their balance of low end, and almost, “cold” response mated extremely well to my system. No muddy reproduction, no hesitation, no garbled tones. I was not only getting the low end up front, but the warmth of my mids and tweets now seemed more balanced. I was in awe! The B&C driver added too much warmth to the system in sound production, but again, impact was there, making me question my leaning decision. Additionally, I had to high pass the B&C at 90 while the usher was flourishing at 65 HZ.
That said, the usher driver did need a lot more EQ then the B&C respectively. More so on the low end, while I barely touched the B&C.

So, there it is, my thoughts regarding these drivers. I love them both, and even have to say I love the usher woofer MORE then my previous love of the seas excel w18nx woofer. 

I also like the B&C woofer, and I’ll be attempting some home speakers with them.

In the end however, the low end is what won the decision. Having that up front in an SUV where the sub is in the trunk really helps and the sub therefore becomes even more transparent. My jaw dropped once I had both Usher drivers installed, and the sub off. Dramatic low end, no rattles thanks to foam, and a new love. 

Victory to USHER!! 


Here are some side by sides:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

So the next step for future install, other then the ACB-1 A class booster modules, involves the addition of a Wadia 170 iTransport to the vehicle.

The idea behind this addition is very simple, yet very rewarding; to gain full digital signal from the ipod by bypassing its internal DAC. 

Thus, through the transports Digital Coaxial Output and my Denons Digital Coaxial Input, I can use an Ipod as my source with no effects to sound quality!!!


However, there is some brainstorming to be involved, and I’m hoping some people could guide me with my questions in an orderly fashion (lol)

1) Foremost, how should I convert the power properly for a vehicle install? I would also want this to be on relay control so I can shut the transport on and off as I please…

2) This transport requires the Ipod to be docked. Therefore, to bypass this, I will need to get a female Ipod adapter, attach it to the dock, and then have the line extend 6 feet with a male end to plug into the Ipod.

Can this affect sound quality with length of cord?
How about charging ability via the transport?

3) I have no experience with coaxial cables…are these like shielded RCA’s? It looks like the run from the transport to the head unit is about 10ft. Is that too long? Any problems with a run this long?

4) Any other concerns you may think of ?

I realize that many people have not done this sort of thing, so I simply ask these questions “in theory.” 

Thanks for any help.


Heres a picture of the dock:










The power supply I need to convert. I realize a car adapter power supply would work, but they have annoying fans. I could get over it if I had too...











The potential extension cable:











*And a link to the brochure:*

http://www.wadia.com/brochures/Wadia_170i.pdf


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent!!!!

You had me fooled. I really thought you'd end up with the B&C's. Great review on both. Those B&C's will work nicely in a 3-way bookshelf if that's what you want to do. As you've noticed, they'll need a subwoofer to complement them, but they will create a nicely efficient bookshelf. 

PM me when you're ready to start that project.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> Excellent!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when you're ready to start that project.


lol oh I will. Talk about opening a new door of fun! I also owe you some type of beverage compensation. PM your address!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Before buying that dock..... the line out on the ass end of the 5G- iPods don't suck at all, The 6G is when they cheaped out. I have a new classic and an 80gig Video and the difference is even noticeable down the road (out of the fixed dock connection)......... BUT the difference between the 5G analog out and my Parasound DA converter on the same media would NOT make a difference going down the road.

Dunno man, the difference between picking it up and using an overpriced DA or picking it up and using a 25 dollar cable that charges it.

That's over 300 bucks that cold probably be used in a better place in the install that will make it sound LOADS better going down the road.

Nome sayin? /or/ you dig?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

auto dupe feature


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

chad said:


> Before buying that dock..... the line out on the ass end of the 5G- iPods don't suck at all, The 6G is when they cheaped out. I have a new classic and an 80gig Video and the difference is even noticeable down the road (out of the fixed dock connection)......... BUT the difference between the 5G analog out and my Parasound DA converter on the same media would NOT make a difference going down the road.
> 
> Dunno man, the difference between picking it up and using an overpriced DA or picking it up and using a 25 dollar cable that charges it.
> 
> ...


Chad, could you elaborate on your point for me. I'm don't no what your saying.... I feel foolish for not, but I would love too


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you should give the analog out of the ipod a shot before you dump over 300 bucks into that interface. it may be fine and with that 300 dollars you could improve the system.car in other ways.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

chad said:


> I think you should give the analog out of the ipod a shot before you dump over 300 bucks into that interface. it may be fine and with that 300 dollars you could improve the system.car in other ways.


Well, to date, I have used the audio jack out, which connects to the AUX rca's on the rear of the Denon unit. And to be honest, it sounds pretty crappy 

My only test between the two was burning a disc with the same songs as the Ipod playlist, and the disc was much improved. The audio jack seems to lack some dynamics, greatest in the midrange area.

You are correct, it is a very expensive addition to the system, but it has some benefits. Foremost, I *should* regain quality of tracks played through the ipod, unless the cable situation negates that. Second, I no longer have to worry about charging the damn thing which has become an annoyance. 

However, the major drawback is price tag.

Out of curiosity Chad, where would you feel the money would be better spent? That is of course, under the assumption the money is spent...

Additionally, I haven't heard of another transport that takes the digital signal from an Ipod and has a coaxial digital output.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> Well, to date, I have used the audio jack out, which connects to the AUX rca's on the rear of the Denon unit. And to be honest, it sounds pretty crappy
> 
> My only test between the two was burning a disc with the same songs as the Ipod playlist, and the disc was much improved. The audio jack seems to lack some dynamics, greatest in the midrange area.
> 
> ...


1. Msbtech

2. Krell Audio Components KID

3. A cheap carPC with digital out, a wireless router, an iphone or touch, and "Remote" (wifi control of your itunes library) from itunes store.

You could also try a good quality line driver from JL between the ipod output and the headunit input. _Maybe_ the headunit aux input is not sensitive enough for what the ipod can drive.

Hell you could even have a sub par or bad ipod output. Try rebooting the OS on it and do another comparison and see if it makes a difference. The OS can get rundown for any number of reasons and affect your SQ big time (that's from personal experience).


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Audio out as in the headphone out or the unaltered dock line out? Which ipod?

There are 2 audio outputs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I highly suggest spending $30 on one of these before dropping $300 on a wadia. As much as I use my ipod I was close to going the wadia direction. But, this little guy does the trick just fine. It takes advantage of the ipod dock end which gives you a better output, and it bypasses the ipod volume control. And you get battery charging.
* PERIPHERAL PXP01 IPOD AUX ADAPTER TO RCA (VIDEO TOO)*::*IPOD DIRECT COMPATIBLE AUX ADAPTERS*::*AUX AND IPOD ADAPTERS*::*OEM Factory Aux Ipod Adapters & Changers*::*AUTOTOYS

FYI, the ones on ebay that sell for $8 are garbage. My friend ordered one and the quality is crap.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

chad said:


> Audio out as in the headphone out or the unaltered dock line out? Which ipod?
> 
> There are 2 audio outputs



I'm using the headphone jack out. Its a simple RadioShanck 1/8 plug to left and right RCA line.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> 1. Msbtech
> 
> 2. Krell Audio Components KID
> 
> ...


Sensitivity is no problem as the Denon Unit has a -6 db to + 6db control over the auxiliary input. 

I'll try the reboot as soon as the damn thing is charged, I hadn't even thought of that. 

Oh man those links look/are expensive, yet the krell is damn nice looking.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I highly suggest spending $30 on one of these before dropping $300 on a wadia. As much as I use my ipod I was close to going the wadia direction. But, this little guy does the trick just fine. It takes advantage of the ipod dock end which gives you a better output, and it bypasses the ipod volume control. And you get battery charging.
> * PERIPHERAL PXP01 IPOD AUX ADAPTER TO RCA (VIDEO TOO)*::*IPOD DIRECT COMPATIBLE AUX ADAPTERS*::*AUX AND IPOD ADAPTERS*::*OEM Factory Aux Ipod Adapters & Changers*::*AUTOTOYS
> 
> FYI, the ones on ebay that sell for $8 are garbage. My friend ordered one and the quality is crap.



GREAT LINK, thanks so much!! Now I have nothing to lose trying this! What a delight.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> Sensitivity is no problem as the Denon Unit has a -6 db to + 6db control over the auxiliary input.
> 
> *I'll try the reboot as soon as the damn thing is charged, I hadn't even thought of that. *
> 
> Oh man those links look/are expensive, yet the krell is damn nice looking.


Yup, what happend to me is that I unplugged the ipod from the PC without doing a proper eject and the sound was obviously distorted. It sounded like the way a 10+% THD test track sounds. I did a reboot and everything went right back to normal. 

Now I do a reboot every time I unplug now matter what.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

braves6117 said:


> GREAT LINK, thanks so much!! Now I have nothing to lose trying this! What a delight.


I recently bought 2 and have one in my car, works well, before that I had one that did not charge.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

chad said:


> I recently bought 2 and have one in my car, works well, before that I had one that did not charge.


Not charging would actually be preferable. I know everyone likes to keep their iPod charged up, but it shortens the overall lifespan of the battery when you constantly charge it. Though a $50 dollar battery might not be much of an expense to change out to some.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Negative ghostrider, Lion batteries are just fine being 100%y charged, on top of that the ipod charge controller does not suck at all. Where the pitfall comes is storing a lion battery at a full charge at high temps, they like to be stored at about 40% charge, but show me a rechargeable that's not in a full charge storage situation and I'll bend over backwards.

The long and short, batteries don't last forever and will last much longer when not used, if you are gonna use it it's gonna die, regardless of charge history.

http://batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went ahead and reset the Ipod today, sound actually improved! It will work for now until the suggested unit arrives


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a bit more done today during my free time…

Pulled my battery since I was working with the Audison Amplifier Internals….its a big boy!!! Dirty too, so I gave it a scrub.





















__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





I then moved on to the ACB-1 module installation, first running the wires, and then proceeding to place the activating buttons in my glove compartment for the time being. I hope to integrate them into my dash, but for now, and listening purposes, this will do.


























__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Once the buttons were installed, I moved into the actual module installation within the amplifiers. This consists of 2 chips, which install into the designated, marked area within the amps. The pictures below illustrate the amplifiers open, designated install area, and the chips themselves. Additionally, the last picture shows the “plug in terminal” for where the button activates the A class booster use.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the Usher and B&C review. Always been curious about both of those drivers.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> Got a bit more done today during my free time…
> 
> Pulled my battery since I was working with the Audison Amplifier Internals….its a big boy!!! Dirty too, so I gave it a scrub.
> 
> ...





capnxtreme said:


> Thanks for the Usher and B&C review. Always been curious about both of those drivers.







No Problem. While it was more work to install/re-install, it was a pleasure.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Usher Drivers are holding up really well. Doesn't seem like they have a break in period as the sound was open and deep to begin with. I'm still toying with crossover points, but it seems a low pass of 800 Hz at 12 db slope is working. For a high pass, I can easily run them to 63 Hz at a 12 db slope, but theres more door panel resonance, and my sub easily covers that range. Thus, for now, 80 Hz as the low pass is holding out quite well.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TONS of information in this thread. best 20 minutes I have spent in a while...


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> TONS of information in this thread. best 20 minutes I have spent in a while...


Thanks for the kind words. You should have a build log soon with those a pillars and new mid bass drivers


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyways, since things have been moving nicely, I have been brainstorming the addition of a trim ring around the Denon, or if not possible, something to cover the holes in my factory dash below the unit.

I have a black sheet of 1/8th ABS plastic, so I think I'll use that to make more integrated look. The pictures below show the nice sized holes. They aren't visible from the driver seat since I'm looking down at the unit, but they don't frame such a nice unit very well 

Sorry for the bad lighting, my digi doesn't seem to like black as a color in general


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went ahead and started a bottom "trim piece" using ABS plastic sheet, however, I can't get a good edge from cutting....back to the drawing board.

I'm trying to attempt something that is along the lines of this:


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

does your abs have the pre-scored lines on the back, or is it just flat? I've had good luck in the past with the pre-scored stuff, just cutting line with a razor knife and snapping it on the score line. Other option, clamp it to a straight edge surface and use a flush trim bit on a router? haven't tried that, but maybe it would work?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

rockinridgeline said:


> does your abs have the pre-scored lines on the back, or is it just flat? I've had good luck in the past with the pre-scored stuff, just cutting line with a razor knife and snapping it on the score line. Other option, clamp it to a straight edge surface and use a flush trim bit on a router? haven't tried that, but maybe it would work?


Yup, its flat 

It seems I'll need to get a pre scored sheet for a clean edge. Thanks for the tips. I may give that a shot tomorrow.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went ahead and did a full review of the Usher 8945p woofers. You can find it via the link below:


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...hnology-8945p-7-driver-review.html#post690217


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

head to home depot and get yourself a sizable sheet of plexi-glass. use a corner (so all you have to do is make 2 cuts). Sand down your cuts until they are smooth and straight. Paint the back of the plexi with flat balck (or whatever color you want). mount it (or glue it) painted side facing your dash.

When you see the paint through the clear side of the plexi it has nice shine and depth to it.

I just installed my DRZ and made a custom face plate using this method. I don't have pics of mine at the moment but let me see if I can find the pic I got idea from...


BTW, I used a jigsaw with a fine-toothed blade and a palm sander. Came out great.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, great idea! Thats looks sick!

What thickness of plexi were you able to work with?


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

"lexan polycarbonate, .093" thick"

I got it from home depot. It actually cuts fairly well with a fine tooth jigsaw blade.

I'm sure you could order a sheet from mcmaster at a fraction of the cost (I think a 12x24 sheet was like $11).


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

What originally attracted you to the Ushers? That is relatively new name to me, so I am very curious about them.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> What originally attracted you to the Ushers? That is relatively new name to me, so I am very curious about them.


LOL great question. I had a debate thread going in the product selection arena about 7" in woofers and Minivanman told me about these Usher drivers as a potential candidate.

3 days of research revealed how highly regarded they were for home audio, including several very well esteemed, very expensive tower systems. So, a billion threads later, I decided to give them a try. 

And boy, do I not regret it.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I was able to get a quick pic of my face plate today. I made the backing structure out of .5" MDF as it was readily available and easy to work with. But I suppose you could do it a number of different ways. You do need a decent amount of surface area for the plexi/glue to adhere to. Or if you don't like the glue idea you could just use some nice SS button head or flat head fasteners.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin good Kristen, still down in socal? i would love to check it ot in person next time i am dropping off a car down there. i remember when you first started the project  seems to have come a long way.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I am liking this build thread. I hope to see more in the future.


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

Did you have any fitment issues when installing such thick acoustic foam under the panels? I've been interested in doing similar, but not sure if it would cause problems.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had no fit issues regarding the panels. As long as you stay more centered with the foam application, it won't interfere as most panels have a bit of overlap on eathother or a side wall. The foam also has some give for compression, so that does help a lot. That too is actually what prevents the rattles.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> I was able to get a quick pic of my face plate today. I made the backing structure out of .5" MDF as it was readily available and easy to work with. But I suppose you could do it a number of different ways. You do need a decent amount of surface area for the plexi/glue to adhere to. Or if you don't like the glue idea you could just use some nice SS button head or flat head fasteners.



That came out great.

I'm going to give it a shot hopefully this weekend. If I can get the shape right, It should be a nice, clean addition.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

double post


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> "lexan polycarbonate, .093" thick"
> 
> I got it from home depot. It actually cuts fairly well with a fine tooth jigsaw blade.
> 
> I'm sure you could order a sheet from mcmaster at a fraction of the cost (I think a 12x24 sheet was like $11).


It looks like mcmaster is my best shot...I have ordered things from them in the am to receive them by 6pm the SAME day


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Freakin Auto Dupe!! [email protected]%@


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

There's also a rear fill idea in the works, but I feel it may be some time away...

It involves a manipulation of, for lack of better words, the far left and far right signal...here's the thread that better explains: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...f-confusion-about-l-r.html?highlight=werewolf



Can anyone see it now, 2 Zapco DSP6's.....:surprised: uh oh

Or maybe the addition of a DC amp...need to think this one through as space is tight.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Changes are coming!

Looks like DSP6 will be switched out for an unknown choice as of now....

Also looks like the Alpine PDX sub woofer amp will be changed!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> Changes are coming!
> 
> Looks like DSP6 will be switched out for an unknown choice as of now....
> 
> Also looks like the Alpine PDX sub woofer amp will be changed!


Why canning the dsp6? 

I am wanting to check out the jbl ms8 when ever it comes out.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did a BUNCH of wiring under the hood today inlcuding getting rid of the worst, most dangerous battery terminals ever! You can see my review here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y-terminals-best-versus-worst.html#post702022

Also, was able to throw on a good fuse on the 1/0 AWG....


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

And the new JL Battery Terminals here....


Next are the JL's....


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

sweet install man.....nice work....the truck looks so tough man.....keep it up


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I installed the BitOne DRC controller today, and secured it to my vehicle dash(the actual proccessor has been installed for some time). The placement and angle are quite good, and it takes no effort to engage master volume or sub control. As a matter of fact, its more convenient then reaching the volume control on the Denon. 

I also included some simple install shots, however, the wiring has since been cleaned up. I was also going to have a tune session, but my laptop is in my gf’s ride


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> I installed the BitOne DRC controller today, and secured it to my vehicle dash(the actual proccessor has been installed for some time). The placement and angle are quite good, and it takes no effort to engage master volume or sub control. *As a matter of fact, its more convenient then reaching the volume control on the Denon.
> *


That's the best. Looks good there too, nice job.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

So no problems with the Bit One? What version of firmware and software are you running?

Nevermind...I just viewed your photos again and saw the V1.5 on the DRC screen. I assume with that update you were with the firmware program as well. Did you listen to it at all prior to the firmware upgrade?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

How much effort would it be to get your DRC repainted or plated (or whatever) to match the Denon?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> So no problems with the Bit One? What version of firmware and software are you running?
> 
> Nevermind...I just viewed your photos again and saw the V1.5 on the DRC screen. I assume with that update you were with the firmware program as well. Did you listen to it at all prior to the firmware upgrade?


I ran the BitOne from day one with the updated software and firmware. In fact, it never crossed my mind to try otherwise, maybe I should have...

Regarding problems and the BitOne, I do have some digital beeping, but as you know personally, I pretty much knew there would be something of the sorts. However, believing that this particular unit will be the best flagship processor now and for quite some time, I was willing to take the risk. Furthermore, between being a fan of Audison and having experience with their products, I had total faith regarding product support and more importantly, performance. Again, as you know, Audison will be dispatching perfect units once they source the problems and what not, and I'm more then willing to utilize this one until my other one arrives whenever.

On that note, I must say the performance aspect of the BitOne is more then even I expected. Normally, when I perform a system or component change, their are 2 or more variables that I replace/adjust, so pinpointing where the advantage or disadvantage came from is extremely difficult. With the BitOne, I was fortunate to simply swap out a DSP6 and insert the BitOne in place and therefore can pinpoint the changes in performance. However, I will save the cake for later :laugh:





ARCuhTEK said:


> How much effort would it be to get your DRC repainted or plated (or whatever) to match the Denon?


Its funny you mention/suggest that...I was thinking the exact same thing today. In 12voltelectronics thread regarding the superchared BMW, he had an RFX8250 color and textured matched to the BMW factory interior...I should contact him about his source.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is alien system


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> This is alien system



:surprised::laugh: haha Thanks!!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Very good choice of various elements


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I thought I would actually give an update. A bit late I know, but better then falling off the edge of the world right?

Between an _attempted_ Home Audio project which I had to completely abandon due to sudden travel and school (I mean, I spent several research hours on this, sucked to lose the chance :mean, and not having my bitone, car audio was the least of my concern.


So as it stands now, I have successfully installed the bitone.1, and have had great success. For exact details, simply search my post profile and you can find some. I've been very hesitant to post my solid opinion with the negative hype aroung the unit and constant debate, so I'll just keep to myself and let time tell the tale 






































That said, I will be ripping out the entire system come this week, only leaving the front stage drivers and rear subwoofer in place. Thus, the black Denon-a100 and corresponding CD changer will go, the two Audison VRx4.300 amplifiers and their corresponding ACB1 class A modules will go, the Audison BitOne.1 will go, and lastly, the Alpine PDX 1.600 will go.

I say that lightly, but after brainstorming and feeling out what I would like to accomplish, a new challenge has manifested.

This includes using budget friendly equipment that can come close or match the sound I achieved just this past last week. Why you ask?

Well, as most know, my car is Land Rover Discovery modded for expedition use. Having not been on a lengthy expedition in some time with school restraints, I was free to use weekends for car audio and to quench my thirst for great sound.

However, free time in the near future has me planning another expedition, and between the off road nature (vibration and bumps in car) and need for electrical stability in the field, I need an overall equipment list that won't kill the bank for replacement or can be replaced if stolen.

I still haven't decided if I'll simply keep my current equipment for another vehicle or just part ways, but either way, I think I can achieve happiness in a more economical model.

I guess we'll see soon enough


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW...that is sudden...or so it seems!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> WOW...that is sudden...or so it seems!



YEAH, I KNOW! 


I'm being more realistic then anything. I think having this quality equipment "in ride" when going over rough terrain is not a good idea. The denon head unit and cd changer are rare, non replaceable items, and the upcoming stress on them alone would be aweful.

Plus, as plans have it, I'll be pretty much in the middle of knowhere, so having the electrical draw of my system along with auxillary lights, winch, 45qt fridge, ect is not a good call.

So, that in mind, my next focus is to change to extremely electrical efficient Amps, a head unit that also provides active processing, and simply running an Ipod as source.

Thus, I limit electrical strain and only stress new, budget gear that can easily be replaced/fixed/sold. I'm also curious how close I can get the sound to what I have now

Make sense?


That said, MY NEXT car won't have such limitations :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Started phase one of the system transformation by pulling out the Denon Head Unit.

It was replaced by an alpine CDA-9887 as pictured below.
















I followed its replacement by recalibrating the BitOne.1 which took less then 60 seconds once the laptop was ready to go.





I then repositioned the Morel Piccolo tweeters for fun .
































Next step is to pull the CD changer tomorrow and fabricate a trim ring to cover those holes you see just under the 9887.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I am very interested in buying the denon cd changer do you know if it will work for the dct-100? Also left you a pm.



braves6117 said:


> Started phase one of the system transformation by pulling out the Denon Head Unit.
> 
> It was replaced by an alpine CDA-9887 as pictured below.
> 
> ...


----------

